# Caddy Big Body Interior



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Post pics of your interiors, I did mine in original patterns but was thinking of redoing it again....any pics appreciated...thanks


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Nov 4 2005, 07:04 PM~4139970
> *Post pics of your interiors, I did mine in original patterns but was thinking of redoing it again....any pics appreciated...thanks
> *


I am getting mine done in a few months hopefully, it was blue then I got a full tan kit and now I am going to get orange suede inserts.


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 5 2005, 02:57 AM~4142313
> *I am getting mine done in a few months hopefully, it was blue then I got a full tan kit and now I am going to get orange suede inserts.
> *


Cant wait to see it done....good luck!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

on a 93-96 do you paint the dash or recover it?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 18 2005, 08:14 AM~4231126
> *on a 93-96 do you paint the dash or recover it?
> *


Paint it fuck trying to recover it


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 18 2005, 10:14 AM~4231126
> *on a 93-96 do you paint the dash or recover it?
> *


whatever is best for you homie...I had mine rewrapped when I did my interior...


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Thats Nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll have more on mine done this weekend. I'll post it then. That pic above is of the same year as mine ( a 91-93 Deville), at least it looks that way.


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Nov 22 2005, 08:19 AM~4254728
> *I'll have more on mine done this weekend.  I'll post it then.  That pic above is of the same year as mine ( a 91-93 Deville), at least it looks that way.
> *


the pic is a 93-96 fleetwood brougham


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 5 2005, 01:57 AM~4142313
> *I am getting mine done in a few months hopefully, it was blue then I got a full tan kit and now I am going to get orange suede inserts.
> *



MY OG WAS TAN LEATHER , SO I HAD IT REDONE & I HAD THEM 
DO THE CENTER IN SUEDE & I HAD THE HEADLINER & DASH DONE 
IN SUEDE ALONG WITH R.O. STICHED ON MY SEATS ,HEADREST & 
CENTER CONSOLE .


:biggrin:


----------



## HOMIESFORCHRIST (Nov 22, 2005)

looks nice i like the suede its simple and elegant :0


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 22 2005, 11:25 AM~4255151
> *MY OG WAS TAN LEATHER , SO I HAD IT REDONE &  I HAD THEM
> DO THE CENTER IN SUEDE & I HAD THE HEADLINER & DASH DONE
> IN SUEDE ALONG WITH  R.O. STICHED ON MY SEATS ,HEADREST &
> ...


wass up Angelo...thanks for the info and the pics...NICE !!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Nov 22 2005, 04:21 PM~4257856
> *wass up Angelo...thanks for the info and the pics...NICE !!!
> *



NO PROB BROTHER , LET ME KNOW IF YOU GET IT DONE , & WHAT 
THEY CHARGE YOU . I KNOW MY SHIT WAS NOT CHEAP BUT FUCK 
IT THEY DID IT THE WAY I WANTED IT DONE , & THAT'S ALL THAT 
MATTERS .



:biggrin:


OH & HERE'S A PIC OF THE STICHING 4 YOU , I FORGOT TO POST IT .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Nov 22 2005, 04:21 PM~4257856
> *wass up Angelo...thanks for the info and the pics...NICE !!!
> *



HEY YOU CAN ALWAY'S DO OSTRITCH OR GATOR INSERTS 

:biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 22 2005, 07:51 PM~4258903
> *HEY YOU CAN ALWAY'S DO OSTRITCH OR GATOR INSERTS
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 22 2005, 07:42 PM~4258840
> *NO PROB BROTHER , LET ME KNOW IF YOU GET IT DONE , & WHAT
> THEY CHARGE YOU . I KNOW MY SHIT WAS NOT CHEAP BUT FUCK
> IT THEY DID IT THE WAY I WANTED IT DONE , & THAT'S ALL THAT
> ...


For sure I'll let you know..Hey Quality is never cheap ur interior is tight!!! Thanks for the idea of the stiching on that console I hadnt thought of that, I was thinking of doing only the headrests...what do you think leave the interior and adding inserts (burgundy to match the car) or just add burgundy piping along with the stiching??? Open to any suggestions....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Nov 29 2005, 07:35 PM~4302299
> *For sure I'll let you know..Hey Quality is never cheap ur interior is tight!!! Thanks for the idea of the stiching on that console I hadnt thought of that, I was thinking of doing only the headrests...what do you think leave the interior and adding inserts (burgundy to match the car) or just add burgundy piping along with the stiching??? Open to any suggestions....
> *



THE PIPING & STICHING SOUNDS TYTE , THE INSERTS SOUND GOOD TO ,
BUT I WOULD HAVE TO SEE THE COLOR FIRST . GLAD YOU LIKE MY 
INTERIOR & STITCHING , I WENT WITH BOTH HEADREST THE CENTER
CONSOLE & THE MIDDLE OF THE BACK SEAT .

:biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 2 2005, 07:55 PM~4325170
> *THE PIPING & STICHING SOUNDS TYTE , THE INSERTS SOUND GOOD TO ,
> BUT I WOULD HAVE TO SEE THE COLOR FIRST . GLAD YOU LIKE MY
> INTERIOR & STITCHING , I WENT WITH BOTH HEADREST THE CENTER
> ...


The color would be the same as my car...I'll go ask around and get some estimates and see which is more convinient (for now) since I want to do a few things to my car before the LRM Miami show in Feb. Yeah as far as the stiching I think I'll do the same as you, both headrest and the front and rear center consoles....Thanks brother...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Dec 3 2005, 06:04 PM~4330436
> *The color would be the same as my car...I'll go ask around and get some estimates and see which is more convinient (for now) since I want to do a few things to my car before the LRM Miami show in Feb. Yeah as far as the stiching I think I'll do the same as you, both headrest and the front and rear center consoles....Thanks brother...
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Nov 21 2005, 10:43 PM~4253011
> *:0
> *


This is how I want my interior done. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

